# Track Light



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

Anyone ever install this light? It's a Portfolio, which I think is exclusive to Lowes.

I was wondering how much of a PITA it is to install.
Do the side boxes have to be mounted to the ceiling?










Sorry, forgot to post the pic!


----------



## bmailman20 (Jan 4, 2013)

A Little Short said:


> Anyone ever install this light? It's a Portfolio, which I think is exclusive to Lowes. I was wondering how much of a PITA it is to install. Do the side boxes have to be mounted to the ceiling?


I've never seen anything like it. Mostly because you didn't show us anything to look at, lol.


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

bmailman20 said:


> I've never seen anything like it. Mostly because you didn't show us anything to look at, lol.


Yep, "brain fart", I went back and put in the pic!


----------



## sparky402 (Oct 15, 2013)

I took one just like it down in my own house. Didnt seem to difficult.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Good luck with that. Nobody ever said Ikea was Swedish for Crouse Hinds.


----------



## svh19044 (Jul 1, 2008)

It's not a pain at all, though it is certainly not the best quality fixture. The "side boxes" are just anchor spots. I'm unsure of your question though. If the fixture is going on the ceiling, then yes, you need those supports or the arms will drastically sag down, and the pivot point is so weak that it's likely it will break.

DON'T USE the bulbs that it comes with. They are complete junk (assuming this is the GU fixture that I have installed for customers a couple of times).


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

svh19044 said:


> It's not a pain at all, though it is certainly not the best quality fixture. The "side boxes" are just anchor spots. I'm unsure of your question though. If the fixture is going on the ceiling, then yes, you need those supports or the arms will drastically sag down, and the pivot point is so weak that it's likely it will break.
> 
> DON'T USE the bulbs that it comes with. They are complete junk (assuming this is the GU fixture that I have installed for customers a couple of times).


Why not just give the customer the heads up that the bulbs included are junk and not under warranty?


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

svh19044 said:


> It's not a pain at all, though it is certainly not the best quality fixture. The "side boxes" are just anchor spots. I'm unsure of your question though. If the fixture is going on the ceiling, then yes, you need those supports or the arms will drastically sag down, and the pivot point is so weak that it's likely it will break.
> 
> DON'T USE the bulbs that it comes with. They are complete junk (assuming this is the GU fixture that I have installed for customers a couple of times).


It's going on the ceiling, just didn't know what those two side boxes were. Is there an anchor kit that comes with, or is that something I need to furnish.



IslandGuy said:


> Why not just give the customer the heads up that the bulbs included are junk and not under warranty?


No warranty on the light or bulbs. Customer bought it himself. He just sent me a picture of it.


----------



## svh19044 (Jul 1, 2008)

They come with the crappy plastic pressure conical anchors.


----------



## Blayney86 (Jan 18, 2013)

It's not great quality. To hang the sides either bring some toggles or anchors. Its super light so its nbd.


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

I have found every fixture customers supply are a PITA to install.


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

I've actually not met a fixture I liked.


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

Ok, I installed this light, and I don't care for how it mounts.

It is just held up by two little screws that go through the cover like you would have on a ceiling fan.
At least for a fan (and it's just the cover) there is usually four screws that hold the cover.

But this crappy thing is held to the box bar with just the two tiny screws that go in the side of the cover, one on each side. IMO, it would be better if it had a threaded stud like on a pendent light that goes through the center and held on with a nut.

Only thing that helps at all is the two side mounts. That is if you use better anchors than comes with the light.

Also, it actually helps if you have someone look to see if you have the arms where you want them so that you can mark them before setting the anchors.

It don't help the install either if you're working around an island with a 10'- 12' ceiling having to reach out to get to the box!


----------

